# Rocket Snipe



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just thought I would share this footage from another forum i frequent, of a young peregrine falcon (Tiercel) chasing down snipe on a bog in South West Ireland.
The guy who's falcon is in the clip also video's the footage with a small hand held camcorder, also while sending in his Young Irish Setter to flush the snipe. (Takes some doing!!)
Take a look at the slow motion clip of the falcon 'Footing' and catching the snipe.
They mainly use English Pointers and Setters but I think V's could do the job admirably.
Enjoy

http://youtu.be/E6mSMQ-33MA

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

brilliant Hobbsy , I've got some footage somewhere of Ruby pointing and flushing snipe, I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - SO RIGHT about a V being perfect 4 this - PIKE on command GET IT UP - the bird flys or dies ! LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was having a joke with the guy regarding his Setter nearly 'bagging' his own snipe, or wasn't far off it!
He replied that the pup was only two yrs old and still learning his craft but he had allready 'bagged' three snipe of his own this season but he could not count them on his Falcons kills as it wouldn't be fair!!! ;D
The season for this falconry runs along side our shooting season, he has so far had 44 snipe kills between his two Tiercel's. They also go for woodcock, mallard, teal and grouse but the main sport is on snipe for fast sport.

Hobbsy


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. On a Snipe hunt once I watched a young Bald Eagle on the TX/OK border make dives and chase on Snipe for several minutes before giving up. Those Snipe owned that Eagle. 


Miss Blaze in her younger days surprised by a not so crippled cripple. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It's my forte. It's why they call me Sniper John.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

sniper said:


> Thanks for sharing. On a Snipe hunt once I watched a young Bald Eagle on the TX/OK border make dives and chase on Snipe for several minutes before giving up. Those Snipe owned that Eagle.
> 
> 
> Miss Blaze in her younger days surprised by a not so crippled cripple.
> ...


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shot.


----------

